# Creamy Buffalo Sauce



## monoxide (Feb 3, 2012)

I got this recipe from a friend and he wont tell me where he got it but it is very good not to spicy but a good flavor. i like it on fried shrimp. he gave me the recipe for a gallon of it. so here is the recipe for the gallon when im not feeling lazy ill break it down.

Delicious hot huy fong foods inc.

Tuong ot toi vietnam

Chili garlic sauce 3 cups

Mae ploy sweet chilli sauce 1 cup

1/4 cup white vinegar

1/2 cup  lemon juice

1 gal mayonnaise
[h3]Combine mayo, chili garlic sauce, white vinegar, chili sauce, and lemon juice in bowl and mix together thoroughly. Combine 7oz crispy fried shrimp and 1 – 2 cups of sauce and toss coating shrimp evenly, once coated plate on a bed of lettuce topped with a sprinkle of chopped green onions. Bon appetit[/h3]
you can find the mae ploy and the chili garlic sauce at walmart in the asian food isle. the chilli garlic sauce is in a clear bottle red sauce with a green top and a roster on the front.


----------



## monoxide (Feb 3, 2012)

any one know why some of my posts get held for moderation and some dont. i posted one with a rub and a bbq sauce i made tonight with some qview and it said it was held for moderation. this one posted right up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2012)

Usually when you get more than 20 posts they are not held anymore.


----------



## monoxide (Feb 3, 2012)

i have 26 posts


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 3, 2012)

I think posts containing photos are held for moderation until you reach a certain number, but I don't know what that number is. It's just to cut down on spam.


----------



## monoxide (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok gotcha. I posted a sauce and a rub I made and had pics so maybe that's why


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2012)

Anything with a pic or a quote of another member gets held - we try to get to them as fast as we can but only the Admin Team or the Mod for the forum you posted in can release the post until you get up to a certain # of posts. Not sure what the # is right now.  Hope this helps


----------



## monoxide (Feb 3, 2012)

there has been a few posts i have did with pics and quotes and they go right through but others get held. hopefully it stops holding soon


----------

